# Anybody fancy a game at Cooden Beach next Weds (1st April)



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

Tee booked for 11am.
Weather permitting of course.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Tee booked for 11am.
Weather permitting of course.
Rob


Click to expand...

I could let you have a drool over my new shineys that day if you want!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I could let you have a drool over my new shineys that day if you want!
		
Click to expand...

You are more than welcome to come down Chris. Would be good to see you.
Â£21.00 green fee with a member and I can sign up to three in
Course is completely clear mate.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You are more than welcome to come down Chris. Would be good to see you.
Â£21.00 green fee with a member and I can sign up to three in
Course is completely clear mate.
		
Click to expand...

I think I could just about afford that Rob!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I think I could just about afford that Rob!
		
Click to expand...

So you're a definite runner then Chris???
Wouldn't it be good if we could find a couple of younger guys to give a hammering to, and prove that old age is no restriction


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2015)

You 



Smiffy said:



			So you're a definite runner then Chris???
Wouldn't it be good if we could find a couple of younger guys to give a hammering to, and prove that old age is no restriction


Click to expand...

I'm a definite Rob, as you say, weather permitting. I could be a 13 handicap by then if I play in today's medal as well as Sunday's 5 club!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You 

I'm a definite Rob, as you say, weather permitting
		
Click to expand...

Long range weather forecast looking good Chris, but we know how they can change!
Only other blot on the horizon is that they have started a lot of course maintenance this week which includes tining the greens.
I will pop down over the weekend to see what they are looking like and let you know but they should be ok.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Long range weather forecast looking good Chris, but we know how they can change!
Only other blot on the horizon is that they have started a lot of course maintenance this week which includes tining the greens.
I will pop down over the weekend to see what they are looking like and let you know but they should be ok.
		
Click to expand...


Most courses do their tining now, our did it last week, a good drop of rain and it'll be ok


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Course is completely clear mate.
		
Click to expand...

 Needs to be when Chris gets the driver out.

Would have loved a game Rob, but actually working that day.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Needs to be when Chris gets the driver out.

Would have loved a game Rob, but actually working that day.

Click to expand...

I thought you were replying to say you wanted to play mate and it would have been awkward to have said No.
You see... we wanted youngsters to play against.
Thank God you're working


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I thought you were replying to say you wanted to play mate and it would have been awkward to have said No.
You see... we wanted youngsters to play against.
Thank God you're working
		
Click to expand...

 Everyone is a youngster compared to you and Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Everyone is a youngster compared to you and Chris.

Click to expand...

But with it comes experience!


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			But with it comes experience!
		
Click to expand...

 and dribbling, don't forget dribbling.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2015)

So ........ no young whippersnappers think that they could take us on and give us a shafting then?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2015)

I think we may have the four Chris.
Ray and Greg want to play, just need to check one thing with them and will confirm


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think we may have the four Chris.
Ray and Greg want to play, just need to check one thing with them and will confirm
		
Click to expand...

At least we'll get shots off them!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2015)

chrisd said:



			At least we'll get shots off them!
		
Click to expand...

Greg is off 7 and Ray is now down to 10


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Greg is off 7 and Ray is now down to 10


Click to expand...

I might just sneak to 12.5 by then if I didn't buffer yesterday! :whoo:5 shots from Greg - what's not to like?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2015)

Game on today then

Smiffy & Chrisd v Ray Taylor & Greg Lindley

I'm so looking forward to it, and they give us a few shots!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2015)

Greg has just text me.

"Are there any mats on?"
"I dunno. Why?"
"I'm trying to decide which type of tees to bring with me"


----------



## CMAC (Apr 1, 2015)

whats the weather like there today?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2015)

Too windy for me.
And Chris


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Too windy for me.
And Chris


Click to expand...

 I take it you lost. You both need to get some new irons.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2015)

richart said:



			I take it you lost. You both need to get some new irons.

Click to expand...

Wind must have been blowing at 40mph at some points Rich. Don't need new irons. An anchor would have been good! &#128552;&#128552;&#128556;


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep, I wish I'd taken my kite, the weather was well suited for it!

Still, a days golf is always better than any other day! Very few holes at Cooden seemed to run with the wind and made the day really tough but Smiffy Ray and Greg are always good company. 

Getting back from Bexhill to Hastings reminded me if getting out of Edinburgh- a flippin nightmare!!


----------

